# Does this saddle make my butt look big?



## Mulewings~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Something for a little fun.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 13, 2010)

Haha I had to look .... I was wondering what kind of idiot would seriously ask that on a photo forum...

Haha to my surprise I got a good laugh at your pup, does it really get on the saddle like that!?


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 13, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> Haha I had to look .... I was wondering what kind of idiot would seriously ask that on a photo forum...
> 
> Haha to my surprise I got a good laugh at your pup, does it really get on the saddle like that!?



Absolutely he does...that is why I whipped out the camera and took a shoot.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh and I realized after posting that my first line probably came off as rude.. I meant it in reference to the "does this saddle make my butt look big?" As in I had thought someone was asking if a saddle made their butt big  I didn't realize it was in the just for fun forum, so I apologize for that 

That's great.. must've taken some serious training to get him to do that!
:thumbup: Now that I'm not blindly posting my ignorant remarks, I will say that I love the shot!  I've had my camera just a few days now but I snag a shot of the pup every chance I get!


----------



## Battou (Jan 13, 2010)

I was expecting to see a taked horse looking at it's own backside as if asking and looking to see.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2010)

> *Does this saddle make my butt look big?*


Yes.... *Two Axe Handles Wide*


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh gosh no offense taken...it was posted in Just for Fun ~~ so I thought we'd have some fun...
I thought the same thing...Do I dare title the photo that?
But that's what I thought when I took it.


Battou~ I've done one of those too!  Thought this would be a different twist.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 13, 2010)

kundalini said:


> > *Does this saddle make my butt look big?*
> 
> 
> Yes.... *Two Axe Handles Wide*



OHHH Yeah!


----------



## keith foster (Jan 13, 2010)

Great shot!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## keith foster (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Kundalini for the link. And thanks for taking that picture when she wasn't wearing those!


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 13, 2010)

Haha oh my, that link is almost too much to handle 
That draws the border between fun and innocent to "ohhhh, my" 
Was it a find or something you took? Either way, I'm off to find my 300 lb queen!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry to drudge up the past, but I'm having too much fun tonight.  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/118886-does-make-my-butt-look-fat.html


----------

